# BitComet can't download any torrents!!



## GeekyBoy (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a Tata Indicom Broadband connection(Home 500 plan) with a ZTE ZXDSL 831D Router.When I try to download a torrent using BitComet 0.63,the download doesn't start and so I can't download the files.Can anyone suggest me how can I download torrents?


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 20, 2006)

what kind of specific message ur getting??
and have u tried any other torrent software?
Ru using firewall??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 21, 2006)

yesterday(20th march) i was also experiencing problems downloading torrents from bwtorrents as it was giving connection error for all torrents.
i guess it was a problem on their side but now it is working fine.
hope geekboy was also not trying from the same site!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 21, 2006)

@grinning_devil,I 've also tried BitTorrent.The Torrent programs do not give any errors,they just do start downloading!!!I am using ZoneAlarm Firewall.

@ankurgupta.me,I had searched many torrent sites,but the result is the same!

I've also heard that you have to change some settings on the router to download torrents.How can I do it?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 21, 2006)

Did u give persmission to the torrent programs in zone alarm's connexions tab for permission  to send and receive info.
If not allow it


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you need to modify some settings in the Proxy / Firewall options .


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 21, 2006)

In ZoneAlarm, under the program control tab,I have allowed BitComet full access.But still files are not getting downloaded.Also can you recommend any other Torrent software?


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 21, 2006)

i would reccomend Azureus .


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have tried Azureus,but at the Configuration Wizard just after installation,
when I click on "Test",it tries to listen at a random port(port 19078 in my case),and it says "*Testing Port 19078...NAT Error*".How can I solve this?I have given access to Azureus in ZoneAlarm.


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude I used BSNL Dataone and i got no such problem with azureus so cant help you much in this case .


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 22, 2006)

Note for everyone:I have a router!!I think I need to configure port forwarding but how can I do so?My router is ZTE ZXDSL 831D.


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 22, 2006)

You can configure your router, to work properly with your client using this tutorial:
Faster torrents

NAT error should be configured by the method in the tutorial. 
Also, what icon were you getting in Bitcomet beside the torrents? These icons  can help you specificallly identify the related problem.


*Savvy*


----------

